# 12-6-09 Southern Maines first snowfall



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

We got about3-4 inches overnite so ill post some pics! Im not as good AlaskaBoss with the pics, and my camara isnt that great but there pics!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

And more like i said im not a good photographer!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Man I wish it would start snowing harder like that here we got a few inches last night. We were supppost to get a few more over night but we didn't so no plowing for me


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it must have snowed pretty hard between 11pm-3am because there wernt more then a dusting when i went to bed.


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucky. . Im hoping to atleast salt tonight but im itchy for some snow


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Glad you got some plowing out of this event. Nothing more than a slushy coating here. Great pics too, by the way just turn the flash off next time and you wont get all that glare.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i think you did great job man ! i'm not a camera man myself like some of the other guys here they'll give you some advise


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

The camara is a auto or thats what my wife said. A few pics from inside the truck are crappy because of my sirius radio? ill work on better quality for next storm!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

bacwudzme;891038 said:


> The camara is a auto or thats what my wife said. A few pics from inside the truck are crappy because of my sirius radio? ill work on better quality for next storm!


cmon man, you should know by now never listen to the wife :laughing: glad you got to go out and make some money tho, good luck this season


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

*01-02-10 snow event*

here you go. not worth starting a new thread.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you do some driveways with the blower and others with the truck?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great job dude !!!!!!!!!! looks like you might have to open her up more with the blowing and drifting . i have to say you have the best driveway markers at least your can see them


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I plow 3 driveways that are better then 600ft. 2 that are over 1000ft and two that are over a half mile private roads and 13 small driveways. and two of the longer are with Kubota work enjoy! 
The major kubota work is at one location The driveway is 1200' long till it turns to cobblestone, and all around the property.Since 12-31-09 i have 3.5 hrs. And depending on snow fall tonite i ll have 2 more hours. Then diagonal from that driveway is a old coots driveway that i snow blow. Its easier to snowblow then plow due to trees and dropoff. That guy is crazy hes like 86 and goes to breakfast everyday no matter the weather.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

mike psd;939741 said:


> great job dude !!!!!!!!!! looks like you might have to open her up more with the blowing and drifting . i have to say you have the best driveway markers at least your can see them


You ought to see her house!!! She is right up there with Clark Griswald!!! She has it professionally done. Last year i got too close to a tree and wrapped some lights in the auger. that was right after xmas. it was fixed the following week!!!!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

LOL . well its going to be rough out there keep the iron down and keep snapping those pics


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I cant explain the layout of the property but I'm working on figuring out how to do a video with my camara. Ive messed around with it but it deletes itself.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey sweet pics. Good looking Ford.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice pics! We didn't get much of anything yesterday. It's coming down pretty good right now and the wind is blowing pretty good. Probably 6" so far tonight.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

GMCHD plower;939739 said:


> Do you do some driveways with the blower and others with the truck?


Here is the driveway that leads to the kubota work.
I snaped the pics and where i thought was the visible end. Then i resnaped it. The last photo where the xmas tree ,and rock to the right is where the cobblestone starts.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice long and whining driveway . looks like there might be some tright turns there dude ?


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup up hill the whole way to the house.
Here is my gravy driveway i get $25. for 5 passes and by the mailbox


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

are you the main snow removal co . in what looks to be this housing development ?


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats one house, well compound.Its a oversize ranch with a one car divider then a inlaw apt. Then in to the right is a 3 car (well 6 car) garage with another inlaw above that. and there is a 8 car garage that i have to do around with the blower I would show more pics but i dont see the custumer to ask if i can show more pics. Lets just say every bay is spoken for. If you look at all the pics I have put on plowsite you might be able to put the puzzle together.


----------

